# New window? Well, no. Not really.



## Nunty

Aside from randomly not receiving notification of new PMs, aside from threads started in the last few hours not showing up in bold in the Hebrew forum  -- both probably only recent developments -- today I have a new irritation, and I've decided it's time to share. 

When I use the French-English dictionary and I carefully click on "New Window", no new window opens. The dictionary gives me all the information my little heart desires... but in the same tab. Until yesterday, it very cooperatively opened a new tab.

What's up?


----------



## cuchuflete

Good morning Sister,

I just tried it, and it works.  Can you tell us which words you
querried?  There may be a more localized bug.

Cheers,
random cuchu


----------



## Nunty

Good afternoon, cucho 

I just tried it with *taxe* and because I forgot to change the dictionary, it was the English-Spanish one. Same thing happened. If it matters, I'm a Firefox person.


----------



## zaby

Hello,

I don't know with firefox but with IE, there is no new window if you're already in a window that have been opened by WRF.
So, could it be that this feature worked once today and that you've kept on browsing in the new window ?


----------



## cuchuflete

Good afternoon Sister,
I just tried 'taxe' in EN>SP, pressed new window, and a new window opened.  I too am a Firefox person.  I haven't upgraded from 1.5.0.7 to the latest and greatest.  Have you?

ciao,
cu-random-chu







larger image, click here.


----------



## Benjy

zaby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know with firefow but with IE, there is no new window if you're already in a window that have been opened by WF.
> So, could it be that this feature worked once today and that you've kept on browsing in the new window ?



I confirm that you can definitely replicate this with Firefox. I'm 1.5.0.8 (I'm way trendier that cuchuflete). Seems the most plausible explanation to me


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:


> I confirm that you can definitely replicate this with Firefox. I'm 1.5.0.8 (I'm way trendier that cuchuflete). Seems the most plausible explanation to me



Hi Mister Trendee!

Please walk us through your sequence.  When I'm in a new window opened by WRF, such as that from a dictionary query using "new window", and then go to WRF, the new window functions continues to work normally.

If I stay in the dictionary view, there is, of course, no option to open anything in a new window.

-.0.0.0.1


----------



## Benjy

Ok 

Open one browser window/tab/whatever. Go to the forums. Perform a dictionary look up using the new window button. In the new window (the dictionary view), choose to go the forums (or just type it in the address window). Now try doing a dictionary look up using the new window button. A new window will not appear, and the look up will executed as if you had just done a normal search.

trendily yours,
benjumanji


----------



## cuchuflete

I did exactly what you describe, and another new window appeared.  That's the good news.

The bad (¿?) news--Firefox has downloaded an update to your newer, trendier version, and the next time I open FF, it may or may not allow me to enjoy this problem....


----------



## Nunty

Well, I'm a nun. I believe in the great mysteries of the universe. Today it works; the definitions open in a new tab as in days of yore. Go figure. 

(Downloaded and installed the FF update; so far, no problems.)

Thanks for taking the time, Cuchu, Zaby and Benjy.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm not a nun.  I believe in the great mysteries of trendy software bugs, random events, and Benjy's trendiness.  I have been auto-upgraded by Firefox, and things continue to work as before, with all the new dictionary windows I could possibly need.

I am therefore convinced that Sister's prior difficulties were based on the astrological confluence of Don Rumsfeld's errr, ehemmm, "resignation" and the movement of butterfly wings in the South Pacific.  Benjy's ability to replicate the problem was a stroke of trendy brilliance.

1.5.0.8
cuchu


----------



## Benjy

Facinating. I can still get the "error" to repeat itself in the university library. This is using IE (v6 something) on an XP machine. When I get home I'll record myself doing it or something.

Too cool for school,
Ben


----------



## cuchuflete

There is good news in all of this.  Gate & Cie. have discontinued development of IE for the Mac, so we don't have to bother with such stuff.


----------



## roxcyn

Along the lines of Nun Translator, whenever I use Firefox or IE and the box pops up that says I have a new private message and asks if I want to open it in a seperate window, I click OK, but nothing happens, and I don't see anything that says it blocked a pop-up window, because that is what I thought the browser was doing.  Any suggestions?


----------

